# Find all posts by this member



## HLGStrider (Mar 11, 2004)

This is a deceptive place to click! Deceptive! It only gives me about a tenth of my posts. . .

Ok, so I have more posts than some others, but still, it will only let me go back 500 posts and it says I have 5,000 or so. I used to be able to view my very first post. I used to do this occasionally to
A. Look for old threads I thought were fun.
B. Bring up fond memories of newbie hood.

Is there a way to expand it to my first post? I like to see other people's first posts too sometimes.

Why does it do this now? Because the other bits are archived, perhaps? I don't think that much of my posting is archived.


----------



## Sarde (Mar 11, 2004)

I noticed this too. I wanted to read all posts of another member and only got a few hundred whereas there were supposed to be a few thousand. Not that I was planning to read a few thousand posts.


----------



## Confusticated (Mar 11, 2004)

You can do it a long way by using the main search page and tinkering with dates as the situation calls for. Just enter the member's name, and select to show the results a posts, and adjust the dates to be searched. Now it lets you go back as far as 1 year, and you can then select 'and older'. In this way you can access the first posts of most anyone who had less then 500 posts a year ago to date. For those who did have over 500 a year ago, I don't know... never tried to find that... but I'll check just because I have nothing better to do. Oh, that and I am nice .

PS: Hmm, though it is tedious, you could break the search down into forum sections... but this would still require a lot of work to find which post was made first and probably not worth it unless you are finding the first posts of that member with over 500 before a year ago to date, in order to save a life.


PS: I had a dream that in Edit Options or elsewhere in some settings place there might exist an option for us to chose a maximum number of results to show on searches and that this 500 or so is a kind of default... but I think it was not so. 

PS: I am caught in intertia about editting this post.


----------



## Turin (Apr 3, 2004)

Thats been annoying me too, I use it for the same things elgee does and I also like to see my total posts including s&b.


----------



## David Pence (Apr 3, 2004)

That's a software default, and it's not recommended to supercede. You can adjust the advanced search options to find older posts. I was able to confirm that by setting the age parameters to search for posts at least a year old will find even HLGStrider's first post.


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 3, 2004)

Only a year? I've been on about two years, haven't I?


----------



## Turin (Apr 4, 2004)

I did what WM suggested and found only 201 posts. Isn't there a way to find all my posts together from the begining of my membership because I'd like to see all of my posts including S&B.


----------

